# MILAN | TheTris | +100m | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*TheTris*

*(ex 'The Skydrop')*

Milan | Italy
design | PRP Architettura - client | Carfin92 Real Estate​
Located in south Milan, nearby Famagosta station (M2 subway - green line), a new office tower will be built: The Skydrop (+100 meters; 25 floors + spire). The design of the building was conceived in compliance with the highest energy standards, promoting a sustainable approach and recognizing the performance in terms of energy and water savings and the reduction of CO2 emissions.








On the west side of the building and on the south front, a green area is defined. The terraces allow the planting of plants of 5/6 meters in height, guaranteeing their safe development over time; their presence encourages visual communication between indoor and outdoor spaces.








The building is surrounded by about 9,000 square meters of garden. Of great importance is the alternation between evergreen and deciduous species which guarantees a "seasonality" of the greenery.



















The Skydrop


I grattacieli sono scale appoggiate al cielo e gli ultimi scalini sembrano confinare con le nuvole e con le stelle. Fabrizio Caramagna UN NUOVO LANDMARK PER LA CITTÀ L’edificio in progetto vuole costituire un landmark la cui




www.carfin92.com






https://www.carfin92.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/ILP_the-skydrop_teaser_13-10-2021.pdf


​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

It looks like the height is more than 120 meters.









Milano, aggiudicati lavori per grattacielo di 120 metri alla Barona


Milano, 16 ott. (askanews) – L’associazione temporanea di imprese composta da Ediltecno Restauri e Capitalfin Holding si è aggiudicata i lavori per la realizzazione di un grattacielo altro oltre 120 metri alla Barona, in via Palatucci, a pochi passi dalla fermata della M2 Famagosta e dal...




www.askanews.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.ediltecnorestauri.it/realizzazioni/Edilizia-commerciale-industriale-e-terziaria/The-Skydrop-Milano-MI-Via-G-Palatucci-snc/


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't see how the name relates to the building, do they explain it somewhere?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the name is a union of: *Sky*scraper + *Drop*.
Probably, the word drop is being used because the typical floor looks like a kind of modified drop.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile-valterrepossi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The project was replaced, with a change of design and name!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*TheTris*
design | BE.ST Belingardi Stefano Architettura
























​


----------

